# My new M3...all done!!



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here is my new Intense M3. Large. A big thanks to all the guys at Intense (especially Rick..you da man)! You build an incredible bike..Hopefully this snow will leave soon so I can go ride it!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

splooge......i need to change myself that bike is amazing. dream bike right there, nothing i would change on it. congrats on it man. is that a small? how much she weigh?\




and collin i know your gonna read this thread it reminded me to tell you get your M3 together man!!!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

oh my god


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Sick... what cranks are those???


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

That thing looks teh radzor.

Probably pretty light too.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

coma13 said:


> Sick... what cranks are those???


race face diablos(sp?)


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Besides that being an awesome bike, am I seeing a Horst link on that VPP design? I guess I've been asleep. I didn't realize that Intense was using both a Horst link and VPP in combination. Or is that really a Horst link...or do I just need glasses? How many pivots back at the axle am I seeing there? Regardless, it's a serious looking piece of hardware.


----------



## konaman7005 (Sep 12, 2005)

*sweet*

im in the market for a down hill bike so just wondering all together how much was she?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

TNC said:


> Besides that being an awesome bike, am I seeing a Horst link on that VPP design? I guess I've been asleep. I didn't realize that Intense was using both a Horst link and VPP in combination. Or is that really a Horst link...or do I just need glasses? How many pivots back at the axle am I seeing there? Regardless, it's a serious looking piece of hardware.


That's the bolt that holds on the replacable dropouts. No h-link.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Ooh, a fellow Fort Collinsian, nice bike!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Whew!...thanks kidwoo.*



kidwoo said:


> That's the bolt that holds on the replacable dropouts. No h-link.


I was just beginning to imagine the kind of suspension pro-and-con debate that this type of design was going to start.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Pot, kettle, black!*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *I D I O T* [email protected]!!!!


You billion post nimrod!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> I was just beginning to imagine the kind of suspension pro-and-con debate that this type of design was going to start.


*I D I O T* [email protected]!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice bike ...congrats to you


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

TNC said:


> You billion post nimrod!


sit back down old man your making a fool of yourself. 

sweet bike mate, i hope youll be racing it.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Fresh......snow sucks.


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

Who needs Viagra with pics like that?

Sweet bike!


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Wow that looks FAST.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

HJB said:


> Who needs Viagra with pics like that?
> 
> Sweet bike!


ask TNC


----------



## AAbad (Jun 10, 2005)

Your bike gave me a major boner!!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh wow!!! Nice M3 man!!!!

Once this snow that we just got melts any idea of some DH trails that would be open we could hit? Some M3-Mafia action is needed.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

The cranks are Race Face Diabolus. The bike is a large and weighed in at 42 lbs. The bolt you are seeing is the bolt for the axle for the wheels. If this stuff was just snosw it wouldn't be so bad. But is was so cold it turned to friggin ice. That would be killer to get a group of M3 riders together.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

that bike is off the hook. nice job


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. That


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. That is


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

I will be racing it as much as my schedule will allow this year. I am going to hit the mountain states cups and maybe a NORBA or two. Originally I was going to use the 06' Holzfeller cranks, but we ran into some issues with the spindle size, so i went with the Race Face. I wasn't sure if the silver cranks were going to look good or not, but i think i like the look of them now.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam thats incredible. second m3 i have scene with a 40. looks awesome. i ride diabolous cranks on my m1, you will love them


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

daaaaaammmmmmnnn!!!!! Thats like the nicests m3 ive ever seen!    
Sooo Nasty....


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Sick...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i just got off the phone with your bike. it said it wants to spend spring break at my house...


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

omg just had a explosion in my pants


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

doug987 said:


> The cranks are Race Face Diabolus. The bike is a large and weighed in at 42 lbs. The bolt you are seeing is the bolt for the axle for the wheels. If this stuff was just snosw it wouldn't be so bad. But is was so cold it turned to friggin ice. That would be killer to get a group of M3 riders together.


 I've heard some things towards Denver are thawed out, (I mean have been lately, obviously not from the last little snow dusting) maybe in a week or so after temp's have warmed up a lot we could hit something up?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BJ- said:


> sit back down old man your making a fool of yourself.
> 
> sweet bike mate, i hope youll be racing it.


Pay attention to your eyes


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Pay attention to your eyes


sorry mate but i have no idea what your on about...


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I've heard some things towards Denver are thawed out, (I mean have been lately, obviously not from the last little snow dusting) maybe in a week or so after temp's have warmed up a lot we could hit something up?


Sounds cool to me. I need to break her in soon!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## *Squeak* (Jan 13, 2006)

*NIce M3*

Similar to my build. Hands down the best feeling DH race bike for me..

Enjoy..


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

doug987 said:


> Here is my new Intense M3. Large. A big thanks to all the guys at Intense (especially Rick..you da man)! You build an incredible bike..Hopefully this snow will leave soon so I can go ride it!


Very sick Doug.
That is truly beautiful, and damn fast looking. I have Diabolous cranks on my 5.5 and they have never let me down.
42 lbs., that is 4 lbs. lighter than my Uzzi.
I will tell everyone @ work to check it out. And were glad you like it.
Ride it hard and make us proud !!
Oh yea, beautiful welds 
Stay safe, bro.
Rick.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> Very sick Doug.
> That is truly beautiful, and damn fast looking. I have Diabolous cranks on my 5.5 and they have never let me down.
> 42 lbs., that is 4 lbs. lighter than my Uzzi.
> I will tell everyone @ work to check it out. And were glad you like it.
> ...


It's gonna gain a few pounds unfortunately. The Fox 40 comes with the medium ti springs. I have to put the heavy springs in for my weight,they are steel, they will ad some weight. Also i have it set up tubeless right now (tubeless is great, but w/o tubeless tires it is kind of a pain). When i put the heavy DH tubes in they add quite a bit. I guess 45 lbs when the changes are made.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

one of the sweetest rides ive ever seen. I was going to pick up an M3 myself this winter but decided to spend cash on vacation instead. what kind of brakes are those. They look like XT's only bigger.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

milhouse said:


> one of the sweetest rides ive ever seen. I was going to pick up an M3 myself this winter but decided to spend cash on vacation instead. what kind of brakes are those. They look like XT's only bigger.


The brakes are Magura Gustav's. They are a little heavy, but super powerful. They come with a 190 rear rotor and a 210 front. The brakes float on the adapters. If you look close on the overhead pic of the brakes you can see a pin just below the caliper. The brakes float on those pins front and rear.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool, I hear good things about htem but I really dont see a lot.


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

*hit Pipeline.*



COmtbiker12 said:


> Oh wow!!! Nice M3 man!!!!
> 
> Once this snow that we just got melts any idea of some DH trails that would be open we could hit? Some M3-Mafia action is needed.


I have ridden pipeline the last three weekends in a row.. is not bad.. riding in snow gives you extra skills!! go Ride!!


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

*what hub is that in the back..?*



doug987 said:


> Here is my new Intense M3. Large. A big thanks to all the guys at Intense (especially Rick..you da man)! You build an incredible bike..Hopefully this snow will leave soon so I can go ride it!


Is that a regular Deemax with a 135mm rear hub..? I though the M3 will come with a 150mm rear hub...I'M let down.. is nice bike tho..congrats ride it anyways fresh snow is rideable..!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorelegs said:


> Is that a regular Deemax with a 135mm rear hub..? I though the M3 will come with a 150mm rear hub...I'M let down.. is nice bike tho..congrats ride it anyways fresh snow is rideable..!!


 M3 comes with the option of either 135 or 150. Just replacable dropouts that you choose when you order it.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

Both sets of wheels i had were 135's, so instead of paying for new wheels now, i got the 135 droputs on the M3. It is the deemax hub. You can change the droputs like he said to 150's pretty easily. I figured when i wreck these wheels, the next set will be 150's.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Just when i thought the snow was gone...*



Sorelegs said:


> Is that a regular Deemax with a 135mm rear hub..? I though the M3 will come with a 150mm rear hub...I'M let down.. is nice bike tho..congrats ride it anyways fresh snow is rideable..!!


Now we are getting more snow!   I want to show some pics of this bike dirty!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

doug987 said:


> Now we are getting more snow!   I want to show some pics of this bike dirty!


 Lol, yeah I looked at the forecast last night and snow's in the forecast until next Monday. 

I might have to just go riding in the snow.  Either that or go snowboarding.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy $hit! That is going to be one fun bike!


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Lol, yeah I looked at the forecast last night and snow's in the forecast until next Monday.
> 
> I might have to just go riding in the snow.  Either that or go snowboarding.


Ya, your from Colorado, you know how this winter has been. The mounatins have been getting pounded, we have been bone dry, UNTIL now, now that the new bike is all done. I think i need to go skiing.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorelegs said:


> Is that a regular Deemax with a 135mm rear hub..? I though the M3 will come with a 150mm rear hub...I'M let down.. is nice bike tho..congrats ride it anyways fresh snow is rideable..!!


can get option between 135 or 150


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> can get option between 135 or 150


Hey, SMT, what did your bike weigh in at? And what size is it?


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

doug987 said:


> Both sets of wheels i had were 135's, so instead of paying for new wheels now, i got the 135 droputs on the M3. It is the deemax hub. You can change the droputs like he said to 150's pretty easily. I figured when i wreck these wheels, the next set will be 150's.


Is Mavic doing 150 deemax's this year?


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

That bike is rediculous...hands down, the hottest bike I've seen this year. Where the heck did you find those Diabolus' in silver??? Oh and how is that System 3 working for you so far??? Fusion basher looks sweeeeet on that bike. Congrats.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

VooDoo13 said:


> That bike is rediculous...hands down, the hottest bike I've seen this year. Where the heck did you find those Diabolus' in silver??? Oh and how is that System 3 working for you so far??? Fusion basher looks sweeeeet on that bike. Congrats.


Thanks alot man. I appreciate that. Actually the guy that built the bike is Yeti's factory team mechanic, that is a friend of mine. I had originally tried to use the 06' Holzfellers, but we kept running into bb issues with those. He had one new set of the silver Diabolous cranks from the team bikes left, and the owner of Yeti let him sell them to me. I lucked out.

I really like the system 3. I used it on my Foes last year, and it performed perfectly. I used the Fusion bash guard on that one also, and that sucker is strong!


----------



## freeridermtb4 (Feb 21, 2006)

Master_Jako said:


> Fresh......snow sucks.


yea that bike is sick as hell, and no, snow does not suck


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

freeridermtb4 said:
 

> yea that bike is sick as hell, and no, snow does not suck


]

yeah, your right, snow doesnt suck at all.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have ridden the M3 a ton the last couple weeks, this bike is incredible. Pedals better than any DH bike i have ridden. The fork is starting to break in and feels better every ride. I switched to the other wheelset 823's with Hadleys for now and just used tubes, didn't feel like messing with the no-tubes. Still weighd in at 43 lbs with the heavy tubes.


----------



## ecfiffer05 (Mar 7, 2006)

holy spandex bat-man! thats one hell of a sweet ride!!!


----------



## *Squeak* (Jan 13, 2006)

doug987 said:


> I have ridden the M3 a ton the last couple weeks, this bike is incredible. Pedals better than any DH bike i have ridden. The fork is starting to break in and feels better every ride. I switched to the other wheelset 823's with Hadleys for now and just used tubes, didn't feel like messing with the no-tubes. Still weighd in at 43 lbs with the heavy tubes.


I bet it feels lighter than 43lbs. The bike is amazing, pedals great, and is very snappy and quick in the corners.

I have mine at a hair under 40 lbs. DT 440 hubs, 729's, tubless, ti spring, and Easton seatpost, stem and bars.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Squeak* said:


> I bet it feels lighter than 43lbs. The bike is amazing, pedals great, and is very snappy and quick in the corners.
> 
> I have mine at a hair under 40 lbs. DT 440 hubs, 729's, tubless, ti spring, and Easton seatpost, stem and bars.


Your right, it feels way lighter than 43 lbs. And it is an absolute rocket out of the corners. My last ride was a Foes Fly, there is no comparison. I now understand what the difference between a race bike and a freeride bike is.


----------



## PeaCeDogg (Mar 11, 2006)

That is.. intense!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

doug987 said:


> Your right, it feels way lighter than 43 lbs. And it is an absolute rocket out of the corners. My last ride was a Foes Fly, there is no comparison. I now understand what the difference between a race bike and a freeride bike is.


Mine's at a heavy 44 right now (Outlaw wheels, steel coil, heavy bars/stem) and I'd agree with you Doug, it rides amazingly well and feels a good 5-10lbs lighter than it is. Definitely very snappy and responsive. 

Once this snow clears up, we're going riding. End of story.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TNC said:


> ..... am I seeing a Horst link on that VPP design? I guess I've been asleep. I didn't realize that Intense was using both a Horst link and VPP in combination. Or is that really a Horst link...or do I just need glasses? How many pivots back at the axle am I seeing there? Regardless, it's a serious looking piece of hardware.


i'm glad someone brought this thread back. otherwise i would have missed another classic TNC post.......


----------



## nintense (Aug 17, 2004)

*Wow*



doug987 said:


> Here is my new Intense M3. Large. A big thanks to all the guys at Intense (especially Rick..you da man)! You build an incredible bike..Hopefully this snow will leave soon so I can go ride it!


This is nice rig


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice man, I hope to be sporting them brakes sometime


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

looking at the parts I'm afraid to even ballpark the $$$. nice job, high end stuff all the way around. do it once, do it right.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

wow  . that bike is soooooooooo nice! part of me thinks is hould've gotten those brakes over my mono ti's, but regardless. very nice bike, enjoy dude


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am telling you guys those brakes absolutley rock. Took almost no time to burn them in. They are very, very powerful adn i love the moto feel of the levers.


----------



## freeridermtb4 (Feb 21, 2006)

Master_Jako said:


> ]
> 
> yeah, your right, snow doesnt suck at all.


never thought of it that way, but hey whatever works haha, I snowboard in the winter, and **** i still feel bad for chase breaking his femur in that boarding accident


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

AND ON THE 7TH DAY......

Schweet Ride!!! So I take it the mortgage isn't getting paid any time soon?!


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

SparkyAlumni said:


> AND ON THE 7TH DAY......
> 
> Schweet Ride!!! So I take it the mortgage isn't getting paid any time soon?!


Actually we sold the house for the bike. Wife wasn't too happy, but i can't please her all the time. What does she want from me, ya know?


----------



## jdj_sasha (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi... SUper nice Rig... I just ordered a medium in Gloss Black.... I'm thinking of adjusting my Fox40s to 7 inches for it.... What's the travel on your fork? I'm also getting a deemax wheelset for my new frame.... any issues with compatibility with Shimano Saint parts?


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks! My fork is set at 8 inches of travel. It feels more balanced to me than at seven. If it feels tall for you, you might look at the integrated crowns go-ride.com is selling for the fox 40 s and the 888s. That lowers it a bit. As far as the Deemax wheels, I love them. I use them for my racing set and i have a set of Mavic 823s with Hadley hubs for my normal riding set. You can get the adapters for the Saint group through Mavic and it will work just fine. Hope you enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad this thread got revived or I would've missed it. Nice bike man. Ride on man!


----------



## jdj_sasha (Apr 19, 2006)

i have a pic of an M3 with Fox40s. I'n trying to post it here to get your comments on the fork travel... i'm trying to figure out from the picture what length of travel he set his Fox40 on. How do I post this picture here...? Sorry.... i'm not too experienced with IT stuff.


----------



## jdj_sasha (Apr 19, 2006)

here it is... what's the length this guy has set his Fox40 on? 7 inches? I know it doesn't look like an 8 inch set up....'what do you guys think?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

jdj_sasha said:


> here it is... what's the length this guy has set his Fox40 on? 7 inches? I know it doesn't look like an 8 inch set up....'what do you guys think?


That bike would be the next level of hotness if someone would do a sticker removing drive by.....


----------



## jdj_sasha (Apr 19, 2006)

or this ? what's his Fox40 travel set on... I wonder?????


----------



## evolutionbike (Jan 19, 2005)

The above picture has the fork setup at 8 inches, I never tried it in the 7 inch travel mode.
I really loved that bike.


----------



## jdj_sasha (Apr 19, 2006)

was that your blue stell M3? what size was it? and what was the wheel set up like? I'm also getting Kenda tyres.... any advice on size... 2.7 F and 2.5 R???


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

You will find tire choice and size is subjective. I only run 2.7 front and 2.5 rear. I have seen 2.35 on the rear of some bikes, but mostly 2.5's. I have tried Kenda's, Intense tires and Maxxis. I loved the Intense DH's, and the Maxxis Minions the best. I will race on the Intense DH's this year in a 2.7 and 2.5.

Also, I am planning on getting the new ti-spring set up from go-ride.com. They are making some ti-springs for any rider weight. I have the heavy springs in now, the mediums were too light for me. But the mediums springs were ti and very light. Ti is great for one because it's light and two, the spring response doesn't change from the heat. It's nice to see someone offering some options for the 40.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

doug987 said:


> Hey, SMT, what did your bike weigh in at? And what size is it?


18 inch

39 pounds with 2.5 tires


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm glad someone brought this thread back. otherwise i would have missed another classic TNC post.......


dats funny


----------

